# sark plug question



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

Is there any difference between BKR5ES-11 (standard) and BKR5E-11 (v-power) plugs. Ngk site says that BKR5E-11 is Original Equipment . Also, the nissan manual that came with the car recommends a gap 39-43 while the NGK site says 44. I have a 1994 altima GXE and installed BKR5ES-11 plugs with a 41 gap. Is this ok?

Thanks, PatM


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

PatM said:


> Is there any difference between BKR5ES-11 (standard) and BKR5E-11 (v-power) plugs. Ngk site says that BKR5E-11 is Original Equipment . Also, the nissan manual that came with the car recommends a gap 39-43 while the NGK site says 44. I have a 1994 altima GXE and installed BKR5ES-11 plugs with a 41 gap. Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks, PatM


it should be fine but the actual gap is .043 - .045. the standard plug doesnt have the v-power groove in the ground electrode.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

When I took my 94 to a local shop for a valve cover gasket leak he also replaced the plugs, which I had not asked him to do. I know they probably needed changing because they had almost 50K on them, but he should have checked with me first. Anyway, he installed Bosch plugs instead of the NGK that was in before. Now I'm not getting as good gas mileage as before. Could that be caused by the Bosch plugs? I don't have any experience with Bosch plugs except years ago when I owned an Audi that came from the factory with them, and that car had so many major problems that plugs were the last thing I worried about. The Altima runs fine, but just uses a bit more of that $2.15 a gallon gas.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm3rd said:


> When I took my 94 to a local shop for a valve cover gasket leak he also replaced the plugs, which I had not asked him to do. I know they probably needed changing because they had almost 50K on them, but he should have checked with me first. Anyway, he installed Bosch plugs instead of the NGK that was in before. Now I'm not getting as good gas mileage as before. Could that be caused by the Bosch plugs? I don't have any experience with Bosch plugs except years ago when I owned an Audi that came from the factory with them, and that car had so many major problems that plugs were the last thing I worried about. The Altima runs fine, but just uses a bit more of that $2.15 a gallon gas.


did you pay for those spark plugs? i hope you didnt because it is against the law to change something out without notifying you first. bosch plugs dont seem to do well in our cars. regular ole ngk's is all you need.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> did you pay for those spark plugs? i hope you didnt because it is against the law to change something out without notifying you first. bosch plugs dont seem to do well in our cars. regular ole ngk's is all you need.



Yeah I paid for the plugs. I probably needed new plugs and at the time I figured it wasn't worth arguing about. But I don't think I will be going back there since my car ran better before he worked on it. I stopped at a small 1-man garage today and he checked the timing for no charge and found it to be set at 18 degrees advance, which he said is within specs. He says that the other place could not have put in Bosch platinum plugs for the price they charged for them ($2.50 each) and they must have installed ordinary Autolite or AC plugs or some other cheaper brand. He says I should replace them with NGK platinum point plugs. He suggested also adding fuel injector cleaner to a half full gas tank and see if that helps the gas mileage. I think I'll try both of those suggestions later on this week when I have time. BTW, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm3rd said:


> Yeah I paid for the plugs. I probably needed new plugs and at the time I figured it wasn't worth arguing about. But I don't think I will be going back there since my car ran better before he worked on it. I stopped at a small 1-man garage today and he checked the timing for no charge and found it to be set at 18 degrees advance, which he said is within specs. He says that the other place could not have put in Bosch platinum plugs for the price they charged for them ($2.50 each) and they must have installed ordinary Autolite or AC plugs or some other cheaper brand. He says I should replace them with NGK platinum point plugs. He suggested also adding fuel injector cleaner to a half full gas tank and see if that helps the gas mileage. I think I'll try both of those suggestions later on this week when I have time. BTW, thanks for the advice.


actually.... nissan doesnt suggest using fuel cleaners... if you must use one, purchase it from nissan so you know that it doesnt have any harmful additives in it that might harm the rubber o-rings in your fuel system. as far as sparkplugs go, use regular ole coppers. the plats are nice but they simply cost too much for the same performance. they will last a bit longer but thats about it. your timing can be bumped up to 20 also... 18-20 is the timing for your engine.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> actually.... nissan doesnt suggest using fuel cleaners... if you must use one, purchase it from nissan so you know that it doesnt have any harmful additives in it that might harm the rubber o-rings in your fuel system. as far as sparkplugs go, use regular ole coppers. the plats are nice but they simply cost too much for the same performance. they will last a bit longer but thats about it. your timing can be bumped up to 20 also... 18-20 is the timing for your engine.



OK, thanks again. I'll hold off on the injector cleaner until I see if the ngk plugs get the old sled back to normal. I can get the regular ngk plugs locally for $1.68 each at Advance Auto Parts, that's a big saving over the $10 for platinum.


----------

